# mestecăturile rar şi apăsat



## Mallarme

Într-o fructieră erau alune, din care lua mai ales Samuel Weber, înghiţind mestecăturile rar şi apăsat, încât omuşorul îi juca în gât ca o păpuşa pe gumilastic.

Ce credeţi că înseamnă: 

"mestecăturile"?

şi expresia "rar şi apăsat"? 

Mersi!


----------



## Bluey

Problema e că sunt alune, din care nu prea poţi muşca(deci nu merge "bites")... atunci să fie mai bine "swallowing each mouthful".
"Rar şi apăsat" is a challenge! mă mai gîndesc la asta şi dacă-mi vine vreo idee bună editez postul.


----------



## OldAvatar

Mallarme said:


> Într-o fructieră erau alune, din care lua mai ales Samuel Weber, înghiţind mestecăturile rar şi apăsat, încât omuşorul îi juca în gât ca o păpuşa pe gumilastic.
> 
> Ce credeţi că înseamnă:
> 
> "mestecăturile"?
> 
> şi expresia "rar şi apăsat"?
> 
> Mersi!



Ce a spus Bluey e ok. *Rar şi apăsat* înseamnă că mestecă într-un ritm lent dar ferm (_slowly but firmly_, I guess).


----------



## Mallarme

Mulţumesc amândurora.  
Atunci "mestecăturile" aici înseamnă poate "mouthful" adică cât iei în gură în fiecare dată sau aşa ceva?  (Credeam eu că înseamnă "mixture" sau ceva de genul ăsta.)


----------



## OldAvatar

Mallarme said:


> Mulţumesc amândurora.
> Atunci "mestecăturile" aici înseamnă poate "mouthful" adică cât iei în gură în fiecare dată sau aşa ceva?  (Credeam eu că înseamnă "mixture" sau ceva de genul ăsta.)



mixture = amestecătură
*
Mestecătură *reprezintă alimentele mestecate. Confuzia între *mestecat *(_chewed_) şi *amestecat *(_mixed_) este destul de frecventă chiar şi printre vorbitorii nativi de română.


----------



## Mallarme

Aha! m-am prins! mersi! )


----------

